# Attempted Sheepherdin'....Jekyll Island 12/11 #79



## Railroader (Apr 13, 2005)

I was at the Jekyll Pier with the sun this morning, with some Fiddlers and Oysters. I did not catch any Sheeps, but I'm sure I missed a few, when my crab came back with just a shell...I saw several swimming around doing the "Piling Dance", but I couldn't hook one. 

Oysters got bit, too, by a couple of Toadfish and a Yellowtail...

After a couple hours of frustration, I moved to the ICW West Pier at Jekyll, where I ran up on a local regular, who was Trout fishin'. He had a few in the box, and I caught one on a E-Chicken Slurp, and gave it to him. He says it's not quite time for the Sheeps, still too warm...Said I was getting hit by little ones, and he had the same experience a couple days ago.

Current running out strong by now, so I left for the Frederica River Pier, to try the Sheeps again...I missed two or three more, and caught one more Yellowtail. 

The Sheeps remain a mystery to me, FOR NOW!


----------



## bluefish1928 (Jun 9, 2007)

there are yellowtail snappers inshore in georgia? i thought you had to go to florida to catch them inshore.


----------



## emanuel (Apr 2, 2002)

Yellowtail/silver perch. Member of the croaker family, plentiful in Georgia and a nuisance when using live bait.


----------



## DrumintheSuds (Nov 19, 2007)

When I fish for sheepshead I move my rig up and down ever so often (just a little bit). When I feel his weight I know that SOB has it in his mouth and lay the coal to his arse. If you keep the rig still he will get you more times than not.


----------



## DORIGHT (Dec 1, 2006)

DrumintheSuds said:


> When I fish for sheepshead I move my rig up and down ever so often (just a little bit). When I feel his weight I know that SOB has it in his mouth and lay the coal to his arse. If you keep the rig still he will get you more times than not.


Classic....


----------



## Conrad (Feb 23, 2007)

*Sheepies*

I just caught my first one by chance this year, fisihing fresh shrimp in the surf. What size of crabs do you use to target them(how the heck to keep a crab on a hook)? What kinds of areas will they be in, and what is the best time to target them?


----------



## The Crew (Jul 8, 2007)

What brand & size hook are you guys using for sheepies?


----------



## barty b (Dec 31, 2004)

BigEdD said:


> What brand & size hook are you guys using for sheepies?


Eagle claw L042G...#2


----------



## barty b (Dec 31, 2004)

DrumintheSuds said:


> When I fish for sheepshead I move my rig up and down ever so often (just a little bit). When I feel his weight I know that SOB has it in his mouth and lay the coal to his arse. If you keep the rig still he will get you more times than not.



Good advice here. Short leaders help as well, I use no longer than 8"


----------



## DrumintheSuds (Nov 19, 2007)

I use EC bronze #2 extra long shank hooks. Ugly Stick downrigger rods (you can feel him breath on it) and I fish with sandfleas.


----------



## bluefish1928 (Jun 9, 2007)

silver perch are the best tasting fsih, but they are pretty small and can be caught using gold hooks without bait.


----------



## allaroundfishin (May 13, 2006)

I use owner cutting point 1/0 hooks about a 8" 30# leader and fiddlers and DO NOT SET THE HOOK. Just lift up and reel keep the line tight.


----------



## clinder (Mar 2, 2005)

*how to catch sheepshead*

Uh......I had a sudden lapse in memory


----------



## barty b (Dec 31, 2004)

DrumintheSuds said:


> I use EC bronze #2 extra long shank hooks. Ugly Stick downrigger rods (you can feel him breath on it) and I fish with sandfleas.


Sheepies love sandfleas


----------



## clinder (Mar 2, 2005)

crickets to!!!!


----------



## eaglesfanguy (May 1, 2003)

clinder said:


> crickets to!!!!


 ??????:beer:
opcorn: do elaborate


----------



## deano (Jul 30, 2007)

*clinder*



clinder said:


> Uh......I had a sudden lapse in memory


i think you had a brain fart lol


----------



## clinder (Mar 2, 2005)

eaglesfanguy said:


> ??????:beer:
> opcorn: do elaborate


you didn't here it from me. One of my many secrets!!!!!!!!! But whatta I no bout casting and fishin!!!........??????


----------

